
Coronavirus Assistance Site – Looking for Volunteer Firebase, React and Web Devs - thebitguru
https://www.cv19assist.com/
======
thebitguru
FYI, there is a project in github where I am starting to add specific asks.
Any help would be appreciated!
[https://github.com/CV19Assist/app/projects/1](https://github.com/CV19Assist/app/projects/1)

------
ribeirodiogo
Hey, I'd like to help. How can I contact you?

~~~
thebitguru
OP here, please join our slack at
[https://join.slack.com/t/cv19assist/shared_invite/zt-
crw9dwq...](https://join.slack.com/t/cv19assist/shared_invite/zt-
crw9dwqs-y~VZC6fwXxuqP9ojpF19EA)

~~~
ribeirodiogo
okay,thanks

